# Parkinson's Disease and Connection to Statin Drugs



## jaminhealth (Nov 13, 2018)

My guess is some of  you here are on statins.  I would never take them..so much damage recorded from these drugs.  

I'm on another health group that has a large P.D. group and just reading from members talking about the connection to P.D. in themselves and their loved ones.  Mentioning how these statins are drying out the brain.  There is a lot of info for one to read up so I have not posted any links at this  point.

Beware of these drugs and learn more about how valuable cholesterol is to our bodies.


----------



## jaminhealth (Nov 13, 2018)

Here is just *one* person's story re: P.D. and statins:

((((In 1990 at age 54 my mother was prescribed 10mg Lovastatin (Mevacor) for slightly elevtated cholesterol. She had no symptoms of heart disease, there is no familial hypercholesterolemia in her family. Her mother lived until age 92, her father until 79. 

In 1991 my mother developed a tremor in her leg. In 1992 she was diagnosed with parkinson's disease. Her neurologist did not research the Lovastatin to see if it was fat soluble (lipophilic) which crosses the blood brain barrier and reduces cholesterol in the brain. The brain is 25 to 30% cholesterol. If you reduce cholesterol in the brain, the brain atrophies. In May 1995, Dr Thomas Muller a neurologist from Berlin, published a case study in The Annals of Neurology documenting two patients who took 20mg of Lovastatin which caused parkinson's disease in these patients. This is the same dosage that my mother took. Her neurologist either failed to read this study, or ignored it because he wanted to continue to prescribe my mother sinemet and other medications to receive fees from the pharmaceutical firms. He never told my mother to stop the Lovastatin and start a high ratio ketogenic diet to raise her LDL cholesterol levels, which may have undone the damage to her brain from the Lovastatin. I am looking for other patients that developed PD within 2.5 years of being prescribed a fat soluble statin (Zocor, Lipitor, Mevacor, etc). **))))


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 14, 2018)

OTOH...my Father who'd never taken a drug in his life,  had never had any serious illness..didn't even drink alcohol... ate 3 square meals a day wasn't overweight, was very fit  and walked almost everywhere..

...Got Parkinsons' Disease!!!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 14, 2018)

I've been taking statins for the last fifteen years and haven't been hit by a bus yet but I'm sure that it could happen.


----------



## jaminhealth (Nov 14, 2018)

hollydolly said:


> OTOH...my Father who'd never taken a drug in his life,  had never had any serious illness..didn't even drink alcohol... ate 3 square meals a day wasn't overweight, was very fit  and walked almost everywhere..
> 
> ...Got Parkinsons' Disease!!!



There are stories and exceptions everywhere..My father  drank, ate everything, didn't take many drugs and lived to 95, heart finally got too tired.

Regardless, these Statins are a danger.

http://www.statinnation.net/blog/20...s-implications-for-additional-adverse-effects


----------



## Colleen (Nov 14, 2018)

The other night there was a very brief segment on the news about statins. They said that doctor's are urged to increase the dosage for patients as the smaller dosages aren't effective enough to bring down cholesterol! Can anyone say "Big Pharma"???

My husband and I quit taking our statins several months ago. I just had my bloodwork done a month ago and my Total was 184, LDL 85, and HDL 73  I was pretty happy with that. No more statins for me! My husband has his bloodwork scheduled for Monday (19th). Hope his will be just as good.


----------



## jaminhealth (Nov 14, 2018)

Oh Big Pharma controls and for sure the minds  who are willing to be controlled.  Who don't do their own research and have a love affair with pharma and doctors.


----------



## retiredtraveler (Nov 14, 2018)

jaminhealth said:


> http://www.statinnation.net/blog/20...s-implications-for-additional-adverse-effects



You realize this ridiculous blog states in the title that statins are a 'cause'. The article states a correlation. Not the same, and totally misleading article with no science behind it (at least nothing explained as to why there may be a correlation). Correlation is often confused with cause.


----------



## C'est Moi (Nov 14, 2018)

I have refused statins for the past 10 years or so.   I read a study that indicated an equal percentage of people with low cholesterol died of heart-related issues as those with high cholesterol.   I'll try to find that again so I can link the article.  

Also, my best friend has had Parkinson's for the past 15 years or so; she never took statins.   Her Parkinson's has been pretty well controlled by medication so I don't believe "big pharma" is always a bad deal.


----------



## jaminhealth (Nov 14, 2018)

retiredtraveler said:


> You realize this ridiculous blog states in the title that statins are a 'cause'. The article states a correlation. Not the same, and totally misleading article with no science behind it (at least nothing explained as to why there may be a correlation). Correlation is often confused with cause.



There are many other info sites on the connection, correlation whatever you choose to call it...How P.D. all comes on, who knows but sounds like statins don't help it.  

The ones who choose to continue on them is what pharma needs, as many are waking up and seeing thru the web of this class of drugs.


----------



## jaminhealth (Nov 14, 2018)

C'est Moi said:


> I have refused statins for the past 10 years or so.   I read a study that indicated an equal percentage of people with low cholesterol died of heart-related issues as those with high cholesterol.   I'll try to find that again so I can link the article.
> 
> Also, my best friend has had Parkinson's for the past 15 years or so; she never took statins.   Her Parkinson's has been pretty well controlled by medication so I don't believe "big pharma" is always a bad deal.



No not always I guess,  but my sister trusted the docs and their MS drugs as they kept telling her they would all slow down the progression of the MS, she's dead at 68...and a body full of those very very pricey drugs.


----------



## jaminhealth (Nov 14, 2018)

Here are some Choice comments from a friend on another health forum:

((((Cholesterol may be the biggest scam perpetrated on the American people.

Also after a brief search on Dr. Google I find it is all just one sided. No surprise there.

I have a real problem with the manufacturer of a drug setting the standard for that drug and so should
anyone else who has a brain.

First off what is high and who set that standard ????? Guess......

240 is normal now and always has been. Total Cholesterol. Below 200 and the body can't make certain hormones needed for health.

325 would be a point where the risk of Statins might be warranted. It would indicate a genetic issue. ))))


----------



## Keesha (Nov 14, 2018)

Very interesting.Post menopausal women actually ‘need’ some Cholesterol since their estrogen is diminished during menopause. Estrogen protects the heart also. 

Did any of you read the comments below it. 

A 91 year old women who was only 91 pounds who had been put on statin had zero cholesterol in her system. Zero!
The medication had removed all of it which is crazy dangerous. The brain especially needs it as well as the heart. The women went off of it and in 2016 celebrated her 100th birthday - statin free. 

Wow!


----------



## C'est Moi (Nov 14, 2018)

jaminhealth said:


> No not always I guess,  but my sister trusted the docs and their MS drugs as they kept telling her they would all slow down the progression of the MS, she's dead at 68...and a body full of those very very pricey drugs.



My friend with Parkinson's had shaking so badly that she couldn't drive or sign her name on a straight line.   Medications have given her her life back.   So don't paint big pharma with a broad "bad" brush, please.   Even if Rx shortens her life, she has a much better QUALITY of life.


----------



## jaminhealth (Nov 14, 2018)

C'est Moi said:


> My friend with Parkinson's had shaking so badly that she couldn't drive or sign her name on a straight line.   Medications have given her her life back.   So don't paint big pharma with a broad "bad" brush, please.   Even if Rx shortens her life, she has a much better QUALITY of life.



Ok, my sister went downhill so much with all the pharma drugs, she could no longer talk, had to be fed and propped  up...all those drugs were slowing it all down????!!!!!

No broad brush just different brushes...


----------



## jaminhealth (Nov 14, 2018)

I have a cousin who passed a few yrs ago of complications from P.D.  Wonder WHY he ended up with P.D. in the first place, wonder if he took statins.  He was close to 70 at the time of his passing.

Wonder about Michael J. Fox and his journey, was he taking statins, wonder about that.

https://www.express.co.uk/life-styl...-drug-risk-thousands-developing-nerve-disease


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 14, 2018)

Why would you think Michael J Fox was taking Statins, I believe he was only in his 40's when he contracted PD... My father was in his 70's never took a drug in his life until he had a stroke caused by the PD..but never statins!!

I've never taken statins... my husband doesn't take statins..why do so many people take them BTW?...just interested..

My elder brother has had progressive MS for the last 30 years and he's now 72 ... ( I'm so sorry your sister died from it, far too young , but there's so many variations)... but due to the drugs my brother is still living a comfortable life...as did my mother in law who had MS from the age of 35 until she died in her late 60's,,, No statins there either...


----------



## Keesha (Nov 14, 2018)

I think one has to be very careful when presenting info that we don’t frighten members who are taking prescription drugs that we don’t agree with. We don’t know all the information about these members and don’t want to discourage people from taking medication that could otherwise be saving their lives.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 14, 2018)

Good advice  keesha....


----------



## jaminhealth (Nov 14, 2018)

hollydolly said:


> Why would you think Michael J Fox was taking Statins, I believe he was only in his 40's when he contracted PD... My father was in his 70's never took a drug in his life until he had a storke caused by the PD..but never statins!!
> 
> I've never taken statins... my husband doesn't take statins..why do so many people take them BTW?...just interested..
> 
> My elder brother has had progressive MS for the last 30 years and he's now 72 ... ( I'm so sorry your sister died from it, far too young , but there's so many variations)... but due to the drugs my brother is still living a comfortable life...as did my mother in law who had MS from the age of 35 until she died in her late 60's,,, No statins there either...



Why do people take statins?  Because the doctors and  pharma have put the fear of cholesterol into their minds and telling them they need to get it lowered, so the drugs pushed.  And then the side effects from all those drugs.   People read all the info on the toxicity of drugs.

And then there is all the info that it's not cholesterol that is the reason for cardio issues.  

If people are comfortable taking the statins they will continue...we are all adults.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 14, 2018)

I have to admit that no doctor has ever mentioned anything about statins to me or any of my family....


----------



## C'est Moi (Nov 14, 2018)

hollydolly said:


> I have to admit that no doctor has ever mentioned anything about statins to me or any of my family....



Statins are big business in the US, Holly.   Any time a person has elevated cholesterol the first thing a doctor does is whip out the Rx pad.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 14, 2018)

C'est Moi said:


> Statins are big business in the US, Holly.   Any time a person has elevated cholesterol the first thing a doctor does is whip out the Rx pad.



Jeez nuts isn't it?...and you all have to pay for that too I suspect?


----------



## Keesha (Nov 14, 2018)

YES prescriptions are HUGE business


----------



## jaminhealth (Nov 14, 2018)

When I think of my own parents who lived into their 90's and I'm 80 now, and I don't ever recall the word cholesterol back when I was growing up.  I doubt my parents ever had labs for cholesterol even if they did them.  We had a huge pharma explosion probably 30-40 yrs ago and I've often wondered what came first did they invent the drug first and then make a health issue to push the drug or the other way around, which came first.


----------



## jaminhealth (Nov 14, 2018)

hollydolly said:


> Jeez nuts isn't it?...and you all have to pay for that too I suspect?



Of course, we pay, we all pay somehow, even your country.  And the pharma companies and tech industries are driving the U.S. stock market to where it is today...huge profits.   Money is the god.


----------



## C'est Moi (Nov 14, 2018)

jaminhealth said:


> When I think of my own parents who lived into their 90's and I'm 80 now, and I don't ever recall the word cholesterol back when I was growing up.  I doubt my parents ever had labs for cholesterol even if they did them.  We had a huge pharma explosion probably 30-40 yrs ago and I've often wondered what came first did they invent the drug first and then make a health issue to push the drug or the other way around, which came first.



Yep.  And not only that, but the "thresholds" for diagnosis have been lowered for many health problems.   The minimum blood glucose for diabetes diagnosis was lowered, the maximum blood pressure levels lowered, etc.   Making millions of people suddenly be diagnosed diabetic or need blood pressure medication.   Quite the coincidence, huh?


----------



## Keesha (Nov 14, 2018)

And what’s really sad is that all other practitioners have to honour and respect a doctor’s  decision even if they know it’s wrong. Doctors RULE and big pharm are the ones scratching their backs. When taking courses in nutrition we were constantly told never to go against a doctor’s decision or you could lose your licence. It’s a very protected and lucrative business.


----------



## jaminhealth (Nov 14, 2018)

C'est Moi said:


> Yep.  And not only that, but the "thresholds" for diagnosis have been lowered for many health problems.   The minimum blood glucose for diabetes diagnosis was lowered, the maximum blood pressure levels lowered, etc.   Making millions of people suddenly be diagnosed diabetic or need blood pressure medication.   Quite the coincidence, huh?



Oh so the B.G. for diabetes was lowered too...I never paid much attention to that until I joined another group and they have a big diabetic group of members.   I knew BP keeps getting lowered...gotta have some rhyme and reason to it all, as I don't believe docs and pharma really care about people.


----------



## jaminhealth (Nov 14, 2018)

Keesha said:


> And what’s really sad is that all other practitioners have to honour and respect a doctor’s  decision even if they know it’s wrong. Doctors RULE and big pharm are the ones scratching their backs. When taking courses in nutrition we were constantly told never to go against a doctor’s decision or you could lose your licence. It’s a very protected and lucrative business.



Many MD's who worked outside the rigid box of pharma often lost their medical licenses and had to start over in other medical areas, like going to naturopathic practices.  One in our town is a good example.  And then there is a long list of "alternative" MD's who have ended  up dead.   Those allopathic must be so brainwashed in medical schools.  

I see only an integrative MD and only about once a year and when there could be an issue that might be brewing we go for alternatives before she ever goes for a drug.

Like if we felt cholesterol was an issue brewing, which it's not, she would start with niacin supplements and I take a couple anyway especially for arthritis.


----------



## Keesha (Nov 14, 2018)

Here in Canada the monopoly is even worse since our health care is paid for by the government federally. Trying to sue a Canadian doctor isn’t totally impossible but it’s so rare and hardly ever happens. Their insurance covers their butts. 
My previous GP got part of his licence revoked for over prescribing dangerous narcotics. Instead of revoking his licence they just clipped his wings some. He couldn’t prescribe certain drugs but still stayed a licensed drug dealer until he retired and then when he did he didn’t tell anyone. Just left and closed his office. Poof gone. 

The insurance doctors have is almost fail proof.


----------



## jaminhealth (Nov 14, 2018)

I just came thru a staph infection in my knee which kept me in hospital/rehab(s) 3 of them, long saga, and it was the fault of the attending hospital doctors not doing the right test to get to the infection.  I went over 2.5 months with a raging infection and finally was given an MRI which found the infection and then 2.5 months of IV abx drugs and a knee clean out...And I considered some kind of lawsuit but the attorneys I talked to said "one has to lose a limb or almost be dead to get anywhere there".....


----------



## Keesha (Nov 14, 2018)

jaminhealth said:


> I just came thru a staph infection in my knee which kept me in hospital/rehab(s) 3 of them, long saga, and it was the fault of the attending hospital doctors not doing the right test to get to the infection.  I went over 2.5 months with a raging infection and finally was given an MRI which found the infection and then 2.5 months of IV abx drugs and a knee clean out...And I considered some kind of lawsuit but the attorneys I talked to said "one has to lose a limb or almost be dead to get anywhere there".....


Precisely and it’s worse here tenfold due to federally funded healthcare. 
They RULE ! It’s a monopoly for certain. Like you mentioned already, money talks.


----------



## C'est Moi (Nov 14, 2018)

jaminhealth said:


> Oh so the B.G. for diabetes was lowered too...I never paid much attention to that until I joined another group and they have a big diabetic group of members.   I knew BP keeps getting lowered...gotta have some rhyme and reason to it all, as I don't believe docs and pharma really care about people.



"In 1997, the American Diabetes Association (ADA) and the federal  government lowered the per se standard for diagnosing diabetes from a  fasting blood glucose level of 140 mg/dL to 126 mg/dL.7 The CDC's _Morbidity and Mortality Weekly Report_  notes that "the potential impact on the prevalence estimates of the  change in diagnosis of diabetes adopted by the ADA in 1997 should be  accounted for." However, the CDC's estimate of a 61 percent increase  fails to account for changes in how diabetes is diagnosed."


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 15, 2018)

jaminhealth said:


> Of course, we pay, we all pay somehow, even your country.  And the pharma companies and tech industries are driving the U.S. stock market to where it is today...huge profits.   Money is the god.


  Yes we pay, but not as much as you, and not for drugs we don't need!!!


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 15, 2018)

Keesha said:


> I think one has to be very careful when presenting info that we don’t frighten members who are taking prescription drugs that we don’t agree with. We don’t know all the information about these members and don’t want to discourage people from taking medication that could otherwise be saving their lives.



I agree.


----------



## peripheral (Nov 15, 2018)

I used to take statins which were the cause of an ailment. It is a complaint that I have not yet seen mentioned in these letters. My problem caused by statins is peripheral neuropathy, PN for short. Now you know where my username came from. It usually starts in the toes and then the legs. There is no cure for PN. I am lucky that I am not severely affected by it but I do know of people that have been reduced to wheelchairs within six months.


----------



## rgp (Nov 15, 2018)

peripheral said:


> I used to take statins which were the cause of an ailment. It is a complaint that I have not yet seen mentioned in these letters. My problem caused by statins is peripheral neuropathy, PN for short. Now you know where my username came from. It usually starts in the toes and then the legs. There is no cure for PN. I am lucky that I am not severely affected by it but I do know of people that have been reduced to wheelchairs within six months.




 "I used to take statins"
I assume you no longer do, stopping didn't help your PN? Has the condition lessened?


----------



## jaminhealth (Nov 15, 2018)

hollydolly said:


> Yes we pay, but not as much as you, and not for drugs we don't need!!!



America was NOT built on social medicine so at this point I don't know if it would ever happen here.  It's been tried believe me, but also we have a population of 300million+ and I believe your country about 60million or so, maybe all of Europe is lower population than the U.S.  I have looked at those figures and just now Canada has only 30million compared to the U.S. with over 300M.

Plus our country spends/wastes trillions on defense and I'm not for all that but again our forefathrs and what has taken place in the U.S.

Medicare and Med-Cal is as close as we've gotten so far.  Medicare kicks in when we turn 65.....it's been great in my life for the 15 yrs I've been on it so far.


----------



## jaminhealth (Nov 15, 2018)

peripheral said:


> I used to take statins which were the cause of an ailment. It is a complaint that I have not yet seen mentioned in these letters. My problem caused by statins is peripheral neuropathy, PN for short. Now you know where my username came from. It usually starts in the toes and then the legs. There is no cure for PN. I am lucky that I am not severely affected by it but I do know of people that have been reduced to wheelchairs within six months.



There is a lot of management for PN and reduction of it's pain, etc.  Alpha Lipoic Acid is one used by many with PN, ALA... it's OTC...  Grape Seed Ex also helps reduce the mess of PN.   I deal with it but I manage as I read and research and follow a PN group and I've never taken statins...my damage is from surgery, hip replacement and then knee damage.


----------



## jaminhealth (Nov 15, 2018)

On the cholesterol fear, here are some comments from a member on another group:

(((There have been studies showing that cholesterol that you eat doesn't do much of anything for what your own readings are.. Leg pains are a common problem associated with statins and can be permanent so get him to stay off statins since he's prone to that. The longest living people on the planet have high cholesterol and lowering it has no sway on having heart attacks and strokes. They are not related at all.

Sugar and grains cause inflammation which causes heart attacks. Go low carb.)))


----------



## StarSong (Nov 15, 2018)

Keesha said:


> I think one has to be very careful when presenting info that we don’t frighten members who are taking prescription drugs that we don’t agree with. We don’t know all the information about these members and don’t want to discourage people from taking medication that could otherwise be saving their lives.





RadishRose said:


> I agree.



Ditto.


----------



## Trade (Nov 15, 2018)

I've been taking statins for about 20 years. 

So far so good. 

<font size="3">


----------



## jaminhealth (Nov 15, 2018)

Trade:  So  you are not one of members dealing with Peripheral Neuropathy?   Or Diabetes?

Or Memory Issues?


----------



## Trade (Nov 15, 2018)

jaminhealth said:


> Trade:  So  you are not one of members dealing with Peripheral Neuropathy?   Or Diabetes?
> 
> Or Memory Issues?



None that I can remember.


----------



## treeguy64 (Nov 15, 2018)

Forget prescribed statins! Want natural statins in your diet?  Take Red Yeast Rice.  I cut my trigs in half, in one month's time.  My doc had his nurse call me to tell me he'd never doubt me, again.


----------



## AZ Jim (Nov 15, 2018)

Trade said:


> None that I can remember.


I also have been on Simvastatin for decades after a triple bypass, so far so good and i'm 82.


----------



## jaminhealth (Nov 15, 2018)

treeguy64 said:


> Forget prescribed statins! Want natural statins in your diet?  Take Red Yeast Rice.  I cut my trigs in half, in one month's time.  My doc had his nurse call me to tell me he'd never doubt me, again.



And many work with Niacin and get good results in lowering what they feel is an issue with cholesterol, which we NEED.  


(((There have been studies showing that cholesterol that you eat doesn't do much of anything for what your own readings are.. Leg pains are a common problem associated with statins and can be permanent so get him to stay off statins since he's prone to that. The longest living people on the planet have high cholesterol and lowering it has no sway on having heart attacks and strokes. They are not related at all.

Sugar and grains cause inflammation which causes heart attacks. Go low carb.)))


I also believe SMOKING is a huge heart killer.


----------



## Keesha (Nov 15, 2018)

*Placebo effect*

Besides the fact that one could be sued for contradicting a doctors advice, more importantly is the placebo effect. The  mind is exceptionally powerful and in studies, the placebo effect rated approximately 35%effective  in people’s recovery, proving that people ‘need’ to believe and have faith in their healing. 

Some people prefer holistic methods, others prefer conventional and I think it’s extremely important to value and respect whatever method people choose for themselves without judgment. It’s THEIR choice  and knocking their choice is undermining THEiR ability to make decisions for themselves which is a disservice in itself.


----------

